# Highland escape



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Saw this whilst on the hills in blustery Scotland walking Darcy.....I fear it's the remains of an Englishman trying to breech our defences....obviously quite some time ago.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I took this in Hebden Bridge a few hours ago...It is so ugly even Darcy refused to point at it..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dar ? is that the national bird or stuffing for a haggis


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh dear!!! going up to The Highlands working next week..will I make it back alive???


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - McCraith is the Gaelic spelling for MaCrea - been to Eilean Donan castle once - our ancestral clan home - if God made heaven on earth - Soctland would be my home - my second choice would be a V - when the English emptied the prisons we got to go to the USA - but for a coin choice I could be with Oz - in the land down under - LOL


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

R said:


> Dar ? is that the national bird or stuffing for a haggis


.....I fear this is a Haggis..


----------

